# Buying Mobile Homes In Crete



## marlan (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone give some advice on how we can purchase or get hands on static mobile home.
Purchased some land in Crete Tavronits, and don't want to build a house. Thinking of purchasing a second hand static mobile home.

Any suggestions or advice welcome.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

My father in law planned to get a caravan a few years ago, but after asking round he ended up getting a container instead. Although a lot cheaper, we did have to put in bathroom/ kitchen so I don't think it saved much. On the other hand, its proved easy to do up as we've had money/time and its really nice now. The best thing is, the walls are fantastic! With windows closed, its lovely and cool in the summer and even the tiny wood burner has us opening all the windows on freezing winter evenings. Obviously areas differ, but the second hand caravans we found all seemed in to much of a state to be much of an improvement on the old self made shack we had been using.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*steel containers*

If you go on utube you will see some amazing homes made from containers,it seems to be the in-thing now,even where I come from in the UK,near Brighton the council have set them up for people needing housing,they insulate them of course,with a roof on top,they are lovely,in greece I would make a concrete basement then support the containers on the columns coming up or just put them on the columns,basement and columns need a license of course but that would not be much money.It depends if someone wants to do any work at all and the money situation but it is affordable housing and thats what we all need more of.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*containers*

And just to add that we must not forget that caravans and mobile homes might be more dangerous should a fire occur,they are mostly made of toxic materials and Greece is a fire prone country plus the general risk anyway of a fire in the home does make containers a good option especially if you dry-line the inside with plaster board,not wood with a natural fiber insulation behind it like hemp.My brother was asleep in a caravan when it caught fire,luckily he woke up,the whole thing was gone in minutes. I did look at mobile homes for sale on Crete but they were for sale on site to remain there,there are companies in Athens who will sell you a new mobile home and they deliver to some islands,Crete was one of them,obviously you would need your site completely ready on delivery.


----------



## Dmirty (May 21, 2016)

If You'd like, we could shipp one..The manufacture of static caravans is not far away and the shipping won't cost much)
tridentcaravans.com


----------

